# Looking for a Brown Spoo Puppy



## GreazyThumbs (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking for a brown Spoo Puppy for a family pet. No true preference on sex. If you have puppies please IM me.


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

Marquis Diamond Poodles have puppies available September 1st.


----------

